# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Sockets IRC sur mulateur de jeu en c#

## SmoooX

Bonjour  tous,

aprs je ne sais combien d'heures de codage sur un programme de jeu dvelopp en c# qui accueil tous les jours environ 1000/1500 utilisateurs, j'ai pu constater que cela ramait beaucoup.

Je tiens  prciser que ce qu'est sens tre le jeu tournant sur cet mulateur ne regarde personne et que les commentaires dmesurs ne seront pas les bienvenus (je fais rfrence  un forum qui a fait des commentaires inutiles et trs dsagrable dont je ne citerai pas le nom, disant je ne sais trop quoi n'tant pas en rapport avec le problme  suivre). Ce n'est pas un mulateur prvu pour pirater quoi que ce soit, ni pour faire exploser l'univers.

Je m'explique :

moi et mon quipe avons dvelopp un mulateur pour un jeu, un serveur quoi, et nous souhaitons grer la modration des propos des utilisateurs et toute la gestion du jeu via des serveurs irc. 

Lorsqu'un utilisateur se connecte au jeu, il est sans le savoir par le biais de l'mulateur (qui ouvre une socket pour l'utilisateur) connect galement sur un serveur irc (UnrealIRCd). C'est grce  a que sont publis les nombreux propos des utilisateurs sur des salons privs du serveur IRC. Nous les modrons en les kickant, bannissant du serveur IRC ce qui provoque le mme effet sur le jeu. 

Sauf que, hier en officialisant cette fonction, au bout d'un certain nombre de connects au jeu et donc d'un certain nombre de sockets ouvertes par le programme en c# (l'mulateur) je me suis aperu que cela laguait normment voire que le jeu devenait impossible  accder.

Il est possible que a vienne du "Threading". Voici la page concerne :



```

```



Voil, je voulais savoir si quelque chose cloche dans ce code ? D'o cela peut-il provenir et comment y remdier ?

----------

